# GSG Offers Educational Classes In April and May



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

GSG, a distributor of equipment and supplies for decorating apparel and creating graphics and signage, offers regular monthly classes at its five regional locations. Here’s a look at the schedule for April and May. 

Fri., April 3 Intro To Screen Printing, Austin
If you are starting up or adding apparel screen printing to your business, this class walks attendees through the process step by step. Using a combination of lecture and hands-on training, the instructor covers film options, screen making, inks, press setup and registration, printing techniques and trouble-shooting. 

Thur., April 16 Intro To Embroidery, Baton Rouge
Learn successful embroidery techniques on a wide range of fabrics and materials as well as how to select the proper stabilizer, needle and hoop.

Fri., April 17 Advanced Embroidery, Baton Rouge
Learn how to digitize your own embroidery designs in this one-day class. In addition to learning stitch types, artwork requirements, and how to create production-friendly designs, the class also covers appliqué and three-dimensional foam. 

Fri., April 24 Intro To Screen Printing, Oklahoma City
If you are starting up or adding apparel screen printing to your business, this class walks attendees through the process step by step. Using a combination of lecture and hands-on training, the instructor covers film options, screen making, inks, press setup and registration, printing techniques and trouble-shooting. 

Thur., April 30 - Fri., May 1 Auto Wrap, Houston
Get started in the profitable vehicle wrap market with this two-day class taught by Jeff Wagner, a 3M-certified installer. Topics include design, choosing materials and surface prep. Day Two includes a full-wrap install.

Thur., May 21 Intro To Embroidery, Austin
Learn successful embroidery techniques on a wide range of fabrics and materials as well as how to select the proper stabilizer, needle and hoop.

Fri., May 22 Advanced Embroidery, Austin
Learn how to digitize your own embroidery designs in this one-day class. In addition to learning stitch types, artwork requirements, and how to create production-friendly designs, the class also covers appliqué and three-dimensional foam. 

Thur., May 28 - Fri., May 29 Auto Wrap, Dallas
Get started in the profitable vehicle wrap market with this two-day class taught by Jeff Wagner, a 3M-certified installer. Topics include design, choosing materials and surface prep. Day Two includes a full-wrap install.

Fri., May 29 Intro To Screen Printing, Tulsa
If you are starting up or adding apparel screen printing to your business, this class walks attendees through the process step by step. Using a combination of lecture and hands-on training, the instructor covers film options, screen making, inks, press setup and registration, printing techniques and trouble-shooting. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

